# sceondary school teacher



## paddygunner (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi everyone
We have put 6 months into aus visa application. However the constant changing of the rules has led us to look at canada.
Can anyone tell me the probability and time line for permanent residence for a 37 year old secondary school teacher with a masters degree( subjects maths , business, special needs). 

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

paddygunner said:


> Hi everyone
> We have put 6 months into aus visa application. However the constant changing of the rules has led us to look at canada.
> Can anyone tell me the probability and time line for permanent residence for a 37 year old secondary school teacher with a masters degree( subjects maths , business, special needs).
> 
> Thanks


I regret to tell you that school teachers are not an in-demand occupation in Canada. Consequently you cannot apply for a Permanent Resident Visa from outside the country. To be allowed to come here you would require to obtain pre-employment and go what's known as the LMO route. This would be very difficult to do unless it's a private school and it can prove that it cannot find a suitable candidate from within the country. Most UK teachers who find work here I suspect come as spouses of other PR entrants and even then many/most only find temporary positions while waiting for permanent positions to open.


----------

